# Everyone must be Spring cleaning...



## gold4mike (May 30, 2014)

Most of this was picked up in the last three weeks. I'm scheduled next week for a pickup truck load each day Monday thru Thursday of next week so far. I'm running out of room in my shop! The stuff in the trailer is cleaned, sorted and weighed.


----------



## gold4mike (May 30, 2014)

The rest of the pics...


----------



## glorycloud (May 31, 2014)

Stay busy my friend! 8)


----------



## danieldavies (May 31, 2014)

very nice hoard you got there. a life time of work if you are going to strip it all down.


----------



## gold4mike (May 31, 2014)

I cherry pick the best, sell the rest. I'm hoarding Ram and CPU's waiting for gold to go back up. Those items don't take much storage space. I cut every edge finger off of everything and pluck all chips that are in sockets of any kind.

I'm hoping to find time to check the weight of gold corner chips from Cisco boards to see whether to sell or keep them this weekend.


----------



## Pantherlikher (May 31, 2014)

I wish my garage was that easy to clean.
Wife calls me a hoarder until she watches a couple few episodes. Then says," at least you move everything around". lol
I don't have allot of computers but everything and anything with wire is hoarded here waiting on me to get to it. Including 3 more boxes from my weekly auction clean out.

The morning after placing a simple ad on Craigslist, Guy calls me to come get 20+ computers. They are in my living room waiting for me to scrap. It's a homeless mission that is working on setting up a bunch of work stations to hold computer classes. Told me it's spring and they get allot of donations so they'll be calling me again. I gave him $20 and told him to buy everyone coffee which he said the Government handout does not allow for coffee so very much appreciated.

I am thinking that since MS no longer fixes Windows XP that there will be allot of computers getting scrapped now.

B.S.


----------

